# Post your Linux/Unix/Mac desktops :D



## -Thrilla- (Sep 27, 2006)

This is so much better than the boring "Post your Windows desktop"

SuSE 10.0 86_64


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Sep 27, 2006)

Would you recommend Linux over Windows XP?


----------



## -Thrilla- (Sep 27, 2006)

I ditched Windows completely a bit under a month ago, and I have yet needed/wanted Windows for anything besides CS Source, but I have UT2004 on SuSE 
Gotta say Linux is powerful and open, there're so much stuff you can do. But I'm still too noob to use FreeBSD, I want unix hahaha.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Sep 27, 2006)

Wait, you can't use CS:S on Linux? That's what I mainly play....aww damn.


----------



## -Thrilla- (Sep 27, 2006)

I know you can use wine but I messed wine up lol, so no wine for me right now.


----------



## Zedicus (Sep 28, 2006)

i run Debian,   switched from XP a few years ago. for games that dont run native in linux you can try cedega, it works really good for me.   heres a tutorial i found on the net on CS:source in linux.  i will post my desktop when i get home from work.

http://www.cstrike-planet.com/tutorial/1/5


----------



## Alec§taar (Sep 29, 2006)

-Thrilla- said:


> But I'm still too noob to use FreeBSD



If you can handle Linux, you can handle ANY UNIX (meaning doing shellscripts & commandline stuff really)... 

This is speaking from personal experience!

(UNIX:  That is where I started in academia &  on various jobs in the 1980's, years/decades ago (along w/ VMS & other IBM midranges OS' (awesome stuff, best commandline system I have EVER seen in fact on OS400))).

I wouldn't call myself a "master of UNIX" but, it's NOT that 'radically different' from Linux imo @ least.

Personally? I think Linux is BETTER actually (in some ways, others, not)!



-Thrilla- said:


> I want unix hahaha.



Solaris x86: IIRC, there ARE completely FREE builds of it available for a PC, see here:

http://www.sun.com/software/solaris/get.jsp

APK


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Sep 29, 2006)

Zedicus said:


> i run Debian,   switched from XP a few years ago. for games that dont run native in linux you can try cedega, it works really good for me.   heres a tutorial i found on the net on CS:source in linux.  i will post my desktop when i get home from work.
> 
> http://www.cstrike-planet.com/tutorial/1/5



It says that I have to have "Some Linux Knowledge"...which I don't so I guess no Linux for me. It looks better than XP though...


----------



## Migons (Sep 30, 2006)

[Click for full image]

Running FreeBSD 6.1..


----------



## -Thrilla- (Sep 30, 2006)

Is cedega free? I screwed up wine lol, but still want css and defcon


----------



## zekrahminator (Sep 30, 2006)

From what I heard Cedega ain't free, but it is one of the best Windows emulators out there.


----------



## Migons (Oct 1, 2006)

There are free CVS versions of Cedega available for free, but they might not work as well as the commercial version. CVS Cedega page can be found here: http://transgaming.org/


----------



## OOTay (Oct 7, 2006)

remember kids downloading software that you didnt pay for is illegal. http://thepiratebay.org/tor/3522467/cedega-engine-5.2.6-local-update.i386.cpkg

ill have to try out some games on linux.


----------



## OOTay (Oct 14, 2006)

i like this one


----------

